
New NSA leak exposes Red Disk, the Army's failed intelligence system - uptown
http://www.zdnet.com/article/nsa-leak-inscom-exposes-red-disk-intelligence-system/
======
downrightmike
God damn fucking loud autoplay audio warning. Motherfuckers.

